# Winexpert Eclipse Three Moons



## LouisCKpasteur (Jun 25, 2019)

With skins. Looks interesting. Just pre-ordered. https://labelpeelers.com/wine-making/eclipse-three-moons-cab-sauv-18l-wine-kit-with-skins/


----------



## jsbeckton (Jun 25, 2019)

Looks interesting indeed. I’ve been pretty underwhelmed by their Lodi Cab so I’m a bit hesitant.


----------



## FunkedOut (Jun 28, 2019)

Caught my interest. This will be my second kit for sure. Got one one pre-order as well. 
I was thinking of buying two of these; an extended maceration and a straight.
Just so I can teach my palate the difference.


----------



## ras2018 (Jul 2, 2019)

Assumed this would be a fall release. Mine arrives Friday!


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 3, 2019)

Mine looks like it's arriving today. If it does, I may start it tonight.


----------



## DIYer (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm jealous. I'm still waiting for the Whisky Barrel Cab/Merlot Limited Release that I ordered at the end of May. I checked with LP, who said they will get the kits from the supplier this week and they should ship out immediately, but no shipping notice on mine yet. :-( Originally (before I ordered), they told me the kits would ship by late June.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jul 3, 2019)

Just got an email that mine is ready for pickup. Anyone trying different yeasts or other modifications?


----------



## ras2018 (Jul 3, 2019)

Mcjeff said:


> Just got an email that mine is ready for pickup. Anyone trying different yeasts or other modifications?



Waiting to see what comes with it. If it’s RC-212 I’ll probably go that route. Will be doing an EM. Probably more oak and some tannin during aging.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 3, 2019)

When I get mine home I'll have a look at the yeast - otherwise no mods here.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jul 3, 2019)

Only EC-1118. French Oak Chips and Cubes. I do have a RC212 so I’m thinking I’ll use it


----------



## FunkedOut (Jul 5, 2019)

Good info. I’m still waiting on a shipping notice.
I’ve decided to make just one kit for now.
Going to try D254 and EM.
Maybe some extra oak after clearing depending on taste.
This is just my second kit and still treading lightly.


----------



## Cibb (Jul 6, 2019)

Wish I wasn't moving right now as I'd pick one up.


----------



## Cibb (Jul 6, 2019)

FunkedOut said:


> Good info. I’m still waiting on a shipping notice.
> I’ve decided to make just one kit for now.
> Going to try D254 and EM.
> Maybe some extra oak after clearing depending on taste.
> This is just my second kit and still treading lightly.


I woupdnt go too overboard as they put in a lot of work in the expensive kits for them to turn out well. Not saying dont change things but I'd recommend starting with simple changes like the yeast or tweak the oak but the rest of the instructions I'd follow to the letter.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 7, 2019)

Cibb said:


> I woupdnt go too overboard as they put in a lot of work in the expensive kits for them to turn out well. Not saying dont change things but I'd recommend starting with simple changes like the yeast or tweak the oak but the rest of the instructions I'd follow to the letter.



Generally, I agree. At least until you know how to personalize your wine to your taste. 

That said, there are some things you can do to “turn your wine up to 11” without too much tweakery. 

* an Extended Maceration. Keeping your wine exposed to the skins for 6-8 weeks will make for a deeper, darker, smoother wine. 

* skip your clearing agents (especially if you’re doing an EM). Wine will clear itself over time. Since this isn’t your typical “drink it quick” wine kit, just let nature do the job for you. 99% of your lees will drop between the first and second racking. 

* skip your sorbate. Cab is fermented to dry so sorbate isn’t necessary. 

* time. The Eclipse kits should be aged 18 months (at least) before you put it into rotation. Let it bulk age for 9-12 months. Then bottle. I usually bottle a half dozen or more 375ml “taster” bottles. Great for you and a friend to have a glass of wine and talk about how it’s progressing. Have one every couple of months until it’s ready.


----------



## sremick (Jul 9, 2019)

How long could I safely store this before making it? I'd like to grab it while I can, but it'll be a few months before before I'm ready to do another batch.


----------



## Jon Hunwick (Jul 9, 2019)

@DIYer Has your Whisky Barrel come in yet? Ours came to our store about a month ago, and even as a first-tier WE supplier, we were only able to secure 20 cases. Maybe worth checking that your store actually secured their cases.


----------



## DIYer (Jul 9, 2019)

Jon Hunwick said:


> @DIYer Has your Whisky Barrel come in yet? Ours came to our store about a month ago, and even as a first-tier WE supplier, we were only able to secure 20 cases. Maybe worth checking that your store actually secured their cases.


No. :-( I called them (labelpeelers) today about it (previous communication has been through online chat). They said the Whisky Barrel kits were not on the truck last week as expected (they got the Pacifica and the other red, but not this one). He said they expect them now either this week or next, and the trucks come in on Thursday and Friday. I did a pre-order, pretty soon after it was available, and they charged my card right away, so I better get it!


----------



## Johnd (Jul 9, 2019)

sremick said:


> How long could I safely store this before making it? I'd like to grab it while I can, but it'll be a few months before before I'm ready to do another batch.



Most kits are good for easily a year after manufacture date.


----------



## sremick (Jul 10, 2019)

Are we allowed to post details about specific retail online retailers/pricing? I know some forums have policies against that, but I wanted to pass along a relevant deal (no referral link, I promise).


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 10, 2019)

sremick said:


> Are we allowed to post details about specific retail online retailers/pricing? I know some forums have policies against that, but I wanted to pass along a relevant deal (no referral link, I promise).


Yes, except for the unmentionable place in FL.


----------



## sremick (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok, not sure what the "unmentionable place in FL" is, so if someone could PM me so I know not to make that mistake in the future. Thanks.

Anyway, Label Peelers has this kit for a huge discount at $119.99. This is below even the sale price you see on the product page... you have to add it to your cart first:
https://labelpeelers.com/wine-making/eclipse-three-moons-cab-sauv-18l-wine-kit-with-skins/

Even with shipping, that was far cheaper than I found it anywhere else. And they seem to still have it in-stock... most of the other places I looked were out of stock.

Then, you can take another 5% off if you have a Discover Card as Discover's quarterly 5% Cashback Bonus currently includes PayPal (and restaurants) and Label Peelers accepts PayPal. So be sure to link your Discover card to your PayPal account and make it be the default payment method.


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 10, 2019)

It's an online retailer in FL near Daytona beach. Good pricing, horrible customer service.

Label Peelers is by far the best place to purchase Winexpert kits. Good pricing, excellent customer service.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 11, 2019)

A weird thing I've had happen with this kit, and I've only been doing this for close to three years so I definitely haven't seen everything - still learning. I followed the kit instructions and used the provided EC-1118. If I hadn't been taking hydrometer measurements every day I would have thought I had a stuck fermentation. I've never seen a bubble in my airlock (seated loosely). No foaming. I'm not complaining. It went from 1.080 to .992 in five days, but my experience the previous two summers with starting a kit in July was that I was flirting with too hot fermentations. Well the must was at 78F and ambient temps even higher, pretty much the same as previous July kits (think Eclipse Nocturne and Eclipe Bourbon Barrel) I'm just scratching my head.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 11, 2019)

LouisCKpasteur said:


> A weird thing I've had happen with this kit, and I've only been doing this for close to three years so I definitely haven't seen everything - still learning. I followed the kit instructions and used the provided EC-1118. If I hadn't been taking hydrometer measurements every day I would have thought I had a stuck fermentation. I've never seen a bubble in my airlock (seated loosely). No foaming. I'm not complaining. It went from 1.080 to .992 in five days, but my experience the previous two summers with starting a kit in July was that I was flirting with too hot fermentations. Well the must was at 78F and ambient temps even higher, pretty much the same as previous July kits (think Eclipse Nocturne and Eclipe Bourbon Barrel) I'm just scratching my head.


Airlocks lie to people all the time. I trust them so little I never use them during primary fermentation.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 12, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> Airlocks lie to people all the time. I trust them so little I never use them during primary fermentation.


I'd never been betrayed by my airlock before, and now I'll never be able to trust it again.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 12, 2019)

How do they lie to people ? Just asking


----------



## Kantuckid (Jul 12, 2019)

Not to become the ultimate source of information on wine kits but on my last two kits I priced Label Peelers and they were not the best price point either time. Northern Brewer/Midwest are the same company and offer free shipping over $30 plus they give first order discounts and more to veterans. I got their best deal plus free shipping plus vet discount. label peelers has been higher when you add the shipping on every potential purchase I looked into. Buy as you choose after a close look. 
Amazon has some deals too.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2019)

joeswine said:


> How do they lie to people ? Just asking



I'm curious about this, too. Seems most cases of them "lying" would just be cases of people not speaking the language of airlocks well, but I could be missing the obvious.

An airlock bubbling really just means there's a pressure differential of the gasses on one side of the lock. If you read anything else into it, you're not speaking the same language.


----------



## FunkedOut (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## joeswine (Jul 12, 2019)

Sounds good to me ️


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 12, 2019)

joeswine said:


> How do they lie to people ? Just asking


To put any belief that number of bubbles per amount of time, prescence of bubbles or lack thereof really means anything is how they lie to people. Particularly during primary fermentation when many of us don't use them.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2019)

To state the obvious, Craig's statement was a provocative (but informative) way of saying that many people put undue trust in (and make unwarranted inferences from) the scant information provided by an airlock.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 13, 2019)

Never used airlock on my primary just a towel and hydrometer.
Only used bubblers on secondary and beyond.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 13, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


>



WOW, that's a terrible name. I would really consider changing it. It's like calling yourself volatile acid, vinegar, cork taint or oxidation or something like that.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 13, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> WOW, that's a terrible name. I would really consider changing it. It's like calling yourself volatile acid, vinegar, cork taint or oxidation or something like that.



How about "MLFlovessorbate." Better?

But in all seriousness, having started in the beer world a decade or so ago, Brett is magic.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 14, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> How about "MLFlovessorbate." Better?
> 
> But in all seriousness, having started in the beer world a decade or so ago, Brett is magic.



Maybe my original post was a little harsh, it wasn't mt intention, I was just messing with you. Not being a brewer or beer drinker I didn't realize brett was an important factor.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 14, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Maybe my original post was a little harsh, it wasn't mt intention, I was just messing with you. Not being a brewer or beer drinker I didn't realize brett was an important factor.



No worries. I was just joking along, if it didn't come through.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 15, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> No worries. I was just joking along, if it didn't come through.



Didn't even catch it until now, too funny!


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 21, 2019)

Quick question - those that have the kit in hand, Does it include labels? Mine did not which does not seem right for an eclipse kit.


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 21, 2019)

pillswoj said:


> Quick question - those that have the kit in hand, Does it include labels? Mine did not which does not seem right for an eclipse kit.


Yes, it came with lables. Sometimes they're under or on the side of the big juice bag. Have you emptied it yet?


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 21, 2019)

Yep started it this afternoon, will give my shop a call tomorrow.


----------



## jsbeckton (Jul 21, 2019)

Kantuckid said:


> Not to become the ultimate source of information on wine kits but on my last two kits I priced Label Peelers and they were not the best price point either time. Northern Brewer/Midwest are the same company and offer free shipping over $30 plus they give first order discounts and more to veterans. I got their best deal plus free shipping plus vet discount. label peelers has been higher when you add the shipping on every potential purchase I looked into. Buy as you choose after a close look.
> Amazon has some deals too.



Are you comparing the list price on labelpeelers or did you put it in your cart to see the true price? It’s significantly lower once in your cart and I haven’t been able to beat it anywhere else.


----------



## 1d10t (Jul 21, 2019)

jsbeckton said:


> Are you comparing the list price on labelpeelers or did you put it in your cart to see the true price? It’s significantly lower once in your cart and I haven’t been able to beat it anywhere else.


One caveat. On at least one wine, I think the Stags Leap Merlot they had two listings and only one had the reduced price in the cart. I didn't go check the whole site for duplicate listings like that. At first I thought they'd changed their price on me and kicked myself for not pulling the trigger the day before. 

In the end I got the local guy to price match +$10 which wasn't bad considering my drive time there and back.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 22, 2019)

jsbeckton said:


> Are you comparing the list price on labelpeelers or did you put it in your cart to see the true price? It’s significantly lower once in your cart and I haven’t been able to beat it anywhere else.



Another question: did you click on “free shipping” or did you pick from the line of kit (e.g Eclipse)? From what I recall, the pricing for the kit in the Free Shipping section is not as good - at least for me - as it is just buying the kit with their reduced rate.


----------



## jsbeckton (Jul 22, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> Another question: did you click on “free shipping” or did you pick from the line of kit (e.g Eclipse)? From what I recall, the pricing for the kit in the Free Shipping section is not as good - at least for me - as it is just buying the kit with their reduced rate.



Same. Have always found the free shipping price more expensive so not sure why they even include it as it just seems to confuse people.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 22, 2019)

jsbeckton said:


> Same. Have always found the free shipping price more expensive so not sure why they even include it as it just seems to confuse people.



I just assumed that shipping to some places isn’t the same bargain I get shipping one state eastward.


----------



## szap (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for posting that there are two options for the Eclipse kits on labelpeelers. I thought the free shipping was the only choice and the price after adding to the cart stayed at the $174.95 price at checkout so I bought the kit from another seller. I just checked adding the kit on labelpeelers that was not the free shipping and after adding shipping the price for that option was $138! A $36 difference and $12 less than what I paid.. Without winemaking forum I would still be spending too much.


----------



## FunkedOut (Aug 3, 2019)

Well, still waiting for my kit to ship. They say it should ship out in the next two weeks.
That's too much time for my idle wine mind so I ordered a second kit from labelpeelers. They still have some in stock.

A part of me wants to try EM on one and follow the kit schedule on the other, so I can learn the difference that makes.
The rest of me wants to ferment one kit with D254 and the other with D80, so I can blend them later.
Tasting the difference between the two yeasts and the blend sounds like the most fun and involvement I can get out this right now.

I've gone an purchased a 7 gallon fermonster, so the first kit will be EM with D254.
Now to noodle some more...


----------



## jgmann67 (Aug 6, 2019)

FunkedOut said:


> Well, still waiting for my kit to ship. They say it should ship out in the next two weeks.
> That's too much time for my idle wine mind so I ordered a second kit from labelpeelers. They still have some in stock.
> 
> A part of me wants to try EM on one and follow the kit schedule on the other, so I can learn the difference that makes.
> ...



I did something very similar with an RJS RQ French Merlot and a MV Cherie French Merlot (which turned out to be just a badge engineered RJS RQ). The RQ was done following the directions for the most part (I skip the sorbate and clearing agents, add oak and tannin in the finish, and bulk age for 6-12 months). I did the same with the MW version, except I did an 8 week EM. It is markedly different - smoother, more mature, darker, fuller bodied. The MV is, by virtually every metric, a better wine IMO.


----------



## FunkedOut (Aug 6, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> I did something very similar with an RJS RQ French Merlot and a MV Cherie French Merlot (which turned out to be just a badge engineered RJS RQ). The RQ was done following the directions for the most part (I skip the sorbate and clearing agents, add oak and tannin in the finish, and bulk age for 6-12 months). I did the same with the MW version, except I did an 8 week EM. It is markedly different - smoother, more mature, darker, fuller bodied. The MV is, by virtually every metric, a better wine IMO.


I read that thread. 
I’m thinking I will EM both kits and make the yeast the only variable.
I will ferment them two months apart, serially, in the same fermonster.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Sep 5, 2019)

I tasted this last night at 9 weeks and I have to say I was impressed. One complaint I have about kits is sometimes it seems the finish has no legs. This one did -at nine weeks.


----------



## ras2018 (Nov 12, 2019)

Started this kit last weekend. SG was low, barely hitting 1.08 before skins. Added some corn sugar to 1.09. Going to EM this one.


----------



## pillswoj (Nov 13, 2019)

ras2018 said:


> Started this kit last weekend. SG was low, barely hitting 1.08 before skins. Added some corn sugar to 1.09. Going to EM this one.


Mine had an SG of 1.102 after stirring in the skins (I free float the skins for EM) , started it back in July.


----------



## ras2018 (Nov 13, 2019)

I was at 1.107 after the skins were saturated for ~24 hours


----------



## joeswine (Nov 13, 2019)

I think the a v. Is low should be around 13%. For a well rounded Merlot, I would have added tannins to the primary,oak cubes, 
A hand full of raisin would deepen the profile.just my thoughts


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 16, 2019)

So how is everyone’s Three Moons going? What path did you choose (traditional ferment or extended maceration)? What would you do differently?

I have mine on deck and making plans to start it in two weeks.


----------



## Brian55 (Dec 16, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> So how is everyone’s Three Moons going? What path did you choose (traditional ferment or extended laceration)?



Extended laceration sounds painful.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 16, 2019)

Brian55 said:


> Extended laceration sounds painful.


HAHAHAHAHAH 

I should really have my glasses on when I'm typing.


----------



## ras2018 (Dec 16, 2019)

Just wrapped a 4 week EM. Used BM 4x4. Added a few grams of TRE and a gram or so of complex. Added about 60g of medium plus cubes to what they provided. Now it’s down for a nap. My initial gravity before skins was a bit low so I added some corn sugar until I hit 1.09.


----------



## FunkedOut (Dec 16, 2019)

I have 3 of these kits going.
Unfortunately, I cannot give you any good feedback yet.
All 3 are on the same plan.
8 week extended maceration, with the oak cubes staying in for 3 months after clearing.
Each a different yeast, though.

The first kit will not be off the oak until the end of January.
March for the second kit and May for the third.


----------



## pillswoj (Dec 16, 2019)

12 week EM on RC 212 yeast, lost all of my intial numbers on it in a phone switch. (Enofile did not back up as it was supposed to). It is currently on Fr. Medium in a Carboy and probably due for racking.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 18, 2019)

pillswoj said:


> 12 week EM on RC 212 yeast, lost all of my intial numbers on it in a phone switch. (Enofile did not back up as it was supposed to). It is currently on Fr. Medium in a Carboy and probably due for racking.



And a tasting... [emoji848]


----------



## pillswoj (Dec 18, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> And a tasting... [emoji848]


Will get on that this weekend


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 1, 2020)

I mixed my bentonite, juice, skins and oak. My SG is just 1.072. I’m going to leave everything overnight and see if the SG goes up enough (or I need to drop some simple syrup before I kick off a fermentation). 

Did anyone else experience a low initial gravity?


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 1, 2020)

I've only prepared 4 kits thus far.
They always take a day to two to reach maximum gravity.
Several times a day, I'm stirring well and squeezing the bag of skins against the side of the fermenter to get all the sugars out and mixed in.

The other thing I've done to help this out is to split that bag of skins into a pair of half gallon mason jars and add a quart of water to each.
I then put them in the fridge for a couple of days before starting the kit.

In the end, the yeast will find the sugar. It's really just a matter of being able to measure the SG.
My Three Moons kits had max SG's of 1.092, 1.094 and 1.098.
I bet you still have sugar that's not well mixed in.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 1, 2020)

Mine was 1.075 when I started. I made a note that I added a little too much water. I went ahead and started fermentation, didn’t let it sit to see if it would rise with the skins.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 1, 2020)

FunkedOut said:


> I've only prepared 4 kits thus far.
> They always take a day to two to reach maximum gravity.
> Several times a day, I'm stirring well and squeezing the bag of skins against the side of the fermenter to get all the sugars out and mixed in.
> 
> ...



I’d be happy with a 1.094. I do the same with my skin kits. At least a day or punching and stirring before kicking off the fermentation. 

I was just surprised and a little disappointed with how low it was. But, it’ll go up and, from what I’m reading here, to a level that will make me happy. 

Thanks!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 1, 2020)

Mcjeff said:


> Mine was 1.075 when I started. I made a note that I added a little too much water. I went ahead and started fermentation, didn’t let it sit to see if it would rise with the skins.



I’ll post up how much mine jumped. You can use that to factor your ABV. It won’t be perfect. But, it’s something.


----------



## ras2018 (Jan 1, 2020)

Mine was about the same. I added corn sugar to 1.09.


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 2, 2020)

For what it's worth, my 1.098 came from batch 58820.
My 1.092 and 1.094 came from batch 58821.

I wonder if the variance comes from the juice bags or the skin bags.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 2, 2020)

I checked this morning and the must is at about 1.082. That's a nice jump. I'll wait until I get home tonight to see where I am, then add some simple syrup as needed to get me above 1.094.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 3, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> I checked this morning and the must is at about 1.082. That's a nice jump. I'll wait until I get home tonight to see where I am, then add some simple syrup as needed to get me above 1.094.



Well, i checked the juice after dinner and was pleasantly surprised. It got up to 1.090. 

I boosted the juice with simple syrup to get it to 1.094. That’s a potential ABV of 13.8% and that’s good enough for me. 

I dropped the yeast and put a brew belt on it to get things going. It’s a little cool down there and I don’t want to risk it. 

After a couple days, I’ll remove the brew belt and let the wine generate its own heat.


----------



## ras2018 (Jan 3, 2020)

I like mine a little higher. My tilt hydrometer topped out at 1.107 if I remember correctly.


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 3, 2020)

One other thing I noticed on these kits is that they fermented out very dry.
0.991 FG.
Three different yeasts made that happen.


----------



## ras2018 (Jan 3, 2020)

FunkedOut said:


> One other thing I noticed on these kits is that they fermented out very dry.
> 0.991 FG.
> Three different yeasts made that happen.



I temp control my ferments and never move from primary before it’s at .990. I rarely haven’t gotten to .990 using this method.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 6, 2020)

A quick update - the Three Moons is in active ferment. The foam after a good punch n' stir is surprisingly thick and dark. 

Also, plus side, I was able to make a good seal in my fermonster, so extended maceration is back on the table. I didn't do it with the Merlot, but believe the Cab could benefit from a 4-5 week EM.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 15, 2020)

Sulfited the wine and tucked it in for a couple more weeks. I think a 4-5 week EM is probably good for this one.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 29, 2020)

This weekend will be 5 weeks for my EM. I’m planning to squeeze the skins bag and rack the wine and oak over to a carboy on Sunday. 

It looks dark and clear. Should be interesting to see how it tastes coming out of the primary fermenter.


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 29, 2020)

I did get to taste my first kit (D254) last week, after an 8 week EM and 3 months on the oak cubes.
It was a really fine tasting wine.
I added a bit more tannin (complex) and set it aside for another 3 months.


----------



## ras2018 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mine tasted really really young and very oaky. I don’t think I’ll drink a bottle before it’s a few years old.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 29, 2020)

ras2018 said:


> Mine tasted really really young and very oaky. I don’t think I’ll drink a bottle before it’s a few years old.



I would be willing to take that bet.


----------



## ras2018 (Jan 30, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> I would be willing to take that bet.



Ha! I have more wine stashed away than I know what to do with. As surprising as it may seem, 2 years isn’t tough at all. I started this hobby in 2014 and still have bottles from that first year.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 1, 2020)

ras2018 said:


> Ha! I have more wine stashed away than I know what to do with. As surprising as it may seem, 2 years isn’t tough at all. I started this hobby in 2014 and still have bottles from that first year.



If you’re ever at a loss over what to do with your wine, I can send you my address. [emoji1303]

I don’t have that problem. I get into a new red wine at about the 2 year mark and it’s gone in about a year and a half. White wines get into rotation quicker and are gone just as fast.


----------



## Brian55 (Feb 1, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> If you’re ever at a loss over what to do with your wine, I can send you my address. [emoji1303]
> 
> I don’t have that problem. I get into a new red wine at about the 2 year mark and it’s gone in about a year and a half. Wine wines get into rotation quicker and are gone just as fast.



"Wine wines" eh? Reminds me of the time a friend of mine ordered a gin and Tanqueray.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 1, 2020)

Brian55 said:


> "Wine wines" eh? Reminds me of the time a friend of mine ordered a gin and Tanqueray.



Fixed.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 3, 2020)

But I didn’t get to any work in the basement this weekend. Was in dc this weekend for work. Tired. Thinking about calling in sick today. I won’t... just like the idea.


----------



## StreetGlide (Feb 3, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> But I didn’t get to any work in the basement this weekend. Was in dc this weekend for work. Tired. Thinking about calling in sick today. I won’t... just like the idea.



Think I feel like that every Monday morning.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 7, 2020)

Had some time last night, so I moved the three moons. It is green and a little bitey after 5 weeks. Pulled a good bit of co2 out of it with the AIO. 

Will need to top up with a decent cab. I just bottled an Aussie cab-shiraz. So i might sacrifice a couple of them to the cause.


----------



## rustbucket (Feb 9, 2020)

I started my kit today and was concerned about the 1.072 SG reading. Went ahead and added RC-212 and a quarter teaspoon of diammonium phosphate in expectation of grape skins adding sugars to the must over the next few days. Going back over this thread, I felt better about this seeing that jgmann67 had the same initial SG reading. 

This will be my 4th attempt to make a Cab. The Eclipse Lodi Ranch I bottled last June doesn't seem to be coming around. It doesn't even taste like a cab. The two others I've made were both Winexpert World Wide French Cabs that were good, tasting like an inexpensive cab. I was satisfied with the results from the 10 liter kits based on the price I paid for the kits. 

At double the 10L kit price, I expect an Eclipse kit to result in a wine with good varietal flavor and subtle complexities. I'm hopeful that Three Moons gives me what I'm looking for.


----------



## Heavycab (Feb 13, 2020)

Just a FYI.. had the 3 moons drinking it now after 5 months and really like it. With more time should be much better but couldn’t wait. I just ordered another 3 moons and going tweak a little more American oak this time with spirals and give more time on the skins then bottle age for a year or more if I can stay out of it.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 15, 2020)

Mine is on oak in bulk. Snuck a taste to see if that harshness had faded. 

It did indeed. Definitely going to hit it with some TRE sometime down the road just to give it a little extra pucker. But, it’s got a real nice spine already. 

This one is going to be a winner.


----------



## FunkedOut (Oct 26, 2020)

Bottle this kit today.
Performed 8 week EM, added Tannin Complex, Tannin Riche Extra and a small touch of glycerin.
Also, I fermented 3 kits, each with a different yeast; D254, D80 & D21.
Blended them in equal amounts.

This wine is really great.
It would suck to have 90 bottles of bad wine!


----------



## joeswine (Oct 27, 2020)

Sounds interesting keep us posted


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 27, 2020)

A little follow up for mine. We bottled this a few weeks ago - needed the carboy space for fresh grapes. Still very young, but I'd argue it's already head and shoulders better than the Eclipse Lodi Cab. On the shelf, resting quietly.


----------



## Pittsburgh127 (Nov 9, 2020)

We just opened the first bottle on Saturday afternoon. Its been in the bottle for about 8 months. I thought it was very good, better than the standard Eclipse cab. We liked it so much we drank a second bottle.


----------

